# Want a bump in sales? Addicted to eBooks



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm featured today by our very own Victorine on her excellent new site: http://addictedtoebooks.com/

I recommend you join and refer the site to your friends and fans as a resource to bookmark. Your book is listed by genre, forever (or at least as close to forever as you can get).

Go and see how wonderful it looks, then submit your book(s), then refer to friends! And congratulations on your sales bump.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for posting the link; I wasn't aware of the site


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Kpfowler said:


> Nice! Thanks for posting the link; I wasn't aware of the site


It's an excellent site because of the search by genre feature. It also gives you another resource to send out to readers as they can search books by genre.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, it is yet another site for those already successful enough to have five reviews - not for those of us still struggling to get there.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

What a cool web site!  I LOOOOVE the ability to search by content type.  Wow, someone will some programming skills has been hard at work! 

Of course, in my excitement, I entered my author name incorrectly, but I have submitted both of my books and I'll promote the site on Facebook to all my pals!

I'm so impressed with all of Victorine's efforts to help her fellow authors.  

For those wanting more reviews--hey, I've been there and I feel your pain!  I contacted a vast number of book bloggers (over 100) for both of my books, and I did a giveaway on LibraryThing.  It takes a lot of time, but you have to go out seeking the reviews.  Most people who purchase books don't ever post anything.  I've had a ton of sales of both books and only a small handful of reviews from recent purchasers.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

dalyamoon said:


> What a cool web site! I LOOOOVE the ability to search by content type. Wow, someone will some programming skills has been hard at work!
> 
> Of course, in my excitement, I entered my author name incorrectly, but I have submitted both of my books and I'll promote the site on Facebook to all my pals!
> 
> For those wanting more reviews--hey, I've been there and I feel your pain! I contacted a vast number of book bloggers (over 100) for both of my books, and I did a giveaway on LibraryThing. It takes a lot of time, but you have to go out seeking the reviews. Most people who purchase books don't ever post anything. I've had a ton of sales of both books and only a small handful of reviews from recent purchasers.


You can back to your page and edit it


----------



## Jack Blaine (May 9, 2011)

I would love to but there is a price limitation--$5.99 or less.  Wonder why?


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Lisa Grace,

Thanks for letting us know!  I just submitted my novel at Victorine's new site.


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

Lyndawrites said:


> Unfortunately, it is yet another site for those already successful enough to have five reviews - not for those of us still struggling to get there.


That was my fault. It's kind of one of those, "You need to spend money to make money" kind of conundrums.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

KirbyTails said:


> That was my fault. It's kind of one of those, "You need to spend money to make money" kind of conundrums.


You should *never* pay for a review. It will just be taken down eventually as a "fake" review anyway. What you need to do, *is do the work * those of us who have more than five reviews have done:

Take responsibilty for your book's appeal, by making sure it is well-written, well-edited, and well-formatted.

Google "book review blog directories". Pick out the active ones that may review books like yours. Email them personally and ask if they will.

I've found out of every three that say "Yes, they will review it", only about one out of three ends up posting a review and only one out of ten bothers to put it up on Amazon.

If you do the work, you'll get the reviews. When you complain, all it says to us who are doing the work is that you are not willing to.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for submitting your books to my website! 

Dalya - Once your books go "live" (probably tomorrow morning) you will be able to edit them. Just click on your title, and an "edit" button will appear above it. You won't be able to see your posts until I approve them, so you can't edit until they are live, but if the author name bothers you, I can change it for you before I approve it.

Thanks again to everyone who is helping spread the word about my website. 

Vicki


----------



## Dorte H (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I´ve just added "The Cosy Knave" to the site. I hope it helps as January has been slightly disappointing (after a fabulous December).

Dorte H, Denmark.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

No readers have reviewed my books at all so I guess it rules me out.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Wonderful site! Thanks for the info Lisa, and thanks so much for the opportunity, Victorine! I must check it out.


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting, checking it out now! Thanks Victorine!!!!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Very cool!  Just added a couple of titles.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Who doesn't want a bump in sales? 

Of course, if I added all my reviews across all my books, I still don't hit the 5


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> You should *never* pay for a review. It will just be taken down eventually as a "fake" review anyway. What you need to do, *is do the work * those of us who have more than five reviews have done:
> 
> Take responsibilty for your book's appeal, by making sure it is well-written, well-edited, and well-formatted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

I submitted Rumpel and will also submit Sweetwater American now that it's back to paid.


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever compiled a humungo list of book review blogs?


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, many times.

You know what's really needed though . . . a humungous list of review blogs that _aren't limited_ to YA only, romance only, or PNR only; and _doesn't exclude_ profanity, explicit sex or graphic violence. . .

Maybe I'll try making a list like that out of some of the bigger lists that are already out there.


----------



## Lisa_Follett (Oct 22, 2011)

I would love to submit my book, but I do not have any reviews yet.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

LisaGrace - Thanks so much for posting the link. 
Victorine -  It's a wonderful website. Thanks for all your efforts.  I just submitted my book.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

BowlOfCherries said:


> LisaGrace - Thanks so much for posting the link.
> Victorine - It's a wonderful website. Thanks for all your efforts. I just submitted my book.


Yes. Thank you Victorine for having such a heart for sharing (and doing all the work to put such agreat site together!) .


----------



## indieview (Nov 6, 2011)

John Blackport said:


> Yes, many times.
> 
> You know what's really needed though . . . a humungous list of review blogs that _aren't limited_ to YA only, romance only, or PNR only; and _doesn't exclude_ profanity, explicit sex or graphic violence. . .
> 
> Maybe I'll try making a list like that out of some of the bigger lists that are already out there.


Already been done http://www.theindieview.com/indie-reviewers/ - there's over a 120 reviewers (active) on that list - many review ALL genre and a few review erotica. Most are okay with sex, violence and profanity. But hey, you're welcome to make another list...


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Just submitted Three Girls and a Baby, what a cool site!


----------



## AliciaStreet (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, Lisa. Sounds great! I'm going there now.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd written a rather long winded reply, but my computer just crashed and wiped it.   Ah, the joys of technology!

Basically, I'd repeated the various thanks already mentioned for posting this, and also to the site's host, the much esteemed Victorine.

I'd then gone on to say that I'd registered. 

I need a few more bumps, they seem to be not quite regular enough to push my first title over the threshold and get it settled on the next level, if you know what I mean. I've broken into my genres top 100s 4 times in the past 40 days, but can't quite seem to get it to stick there. While I've spent most of that time in the lists, I do keep dropping out until the next bump comes along, so, at this point, I need all the bumps I can get to try and make the most of my building momentum. 

Thanks for listening...  

...now, to try and post this before the comp crashes again!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I just got the "bump"!!  I have a few more sales today than expected.   I have to attribute it to www.addictedtoebooks.com !

p.s. If you need reviews, try a giveaway on LibraryThing.com.  Book bloggers give the most helpful reviews (good or bad, I think they're helpful for readers), but you have to contact a LOT to have them trickle down to reviews.  I contacted over 100 for both of my books.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to get a few more reviews before I can submit Lacuna: Demons of the Void there.  It's hard I guess because I refuse to pay for reviews, or get my friends/relatives/cat etc to write one. I guess I'll keep waiting. 

My cat's one would be interesting... maybe if she sits on the keyboard while my novel's on the screen, does that count as a review?


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

David Adams said:


> I need to get a few more reviews before I can submit Lacuna: Demons of the Void there.  It's hard I guess because I refuse to pay for reviews, or get my friends/relatives/cat etc to write one. I guess I'll keep waiting.
> 
> My cat's one would be interesting... maybe if she sits on the keyboard while my novel's on the screen, does that count as a review?


Have you done a giveaway? I got several after I did one on librarything. Have you submitted to many book blogs? I too refuse to pay for reviews or ask family/friends to review but there are other ways to get valid reviews


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> Unfortunately, it is yet another site for those already successful enough to have five reviews - not for those of us still struggling to get there.


I agree.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I wanted to bump this thread and let everyone know I do have more available space on Addicted to eBooks, if anyone has gotten their five reviews.


----------



## Beth Dolgner (Nov 11, 2011)

I was featured last week, and want to add both my thanks to Victorine as well as encouragement to other authors to list their book there. Between Addicted to Ebooks and Michael's Kindle Books for a Buck, what started as an abysmal January has turned into a nice, steady month. I'm not a best seller, but I'm happy to see my debut novel selling and maintaining its ranking.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you Victorine - submitted one of our books.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I too just listed my books. Victorine thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

Lisa Grace:

Thank you for starting this thread. Today, I am featured on Vicki's Addicted To Books website and I couldn't be happier. Thanks again and I can truly say Vicki deserves every *ounce* of success she has achieved and now this! ***Doing the happy dance!!!***

Oh, yeah! Here's the link: http://addictedtoebooks.com/


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity! I've signed up and fired a book your way.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

I have not submitted yet but will check it out. I just wanted to add my thanks and say how touched I am by the generosity of Lisa Grace and Victorine. Every success to you both! JB


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Victorine said:


> I wanted to bump this thread and let everyone know I do have more available space on Addicted to eBooks, if anyone has gotten their five reviews.


Victorine, Would you consider a book that's more expensive than $5.99?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

IB said:


> Victorine, Would you consider a book that's more expensive than $5.99?


I'm so sorry, I've advertised the website as low cost ebooks, $5.99 and lower. I really need to stick with that rule. Sorry. Do you not want to price lower than $9.99?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for the opportunity! I just submitted NOTES TO SELF, and the timing is great because I'm just off Select and Smashwords just shipped the titles to BN.com, etc. today. 

NOTES is currently on sale for 99 cents, but I listed the regular price of $3.99 because I'll probably put it back up to that in a day or two.

Thanks again! I also submitted to Michael at Books for a Buck. This is why I love KB.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting about Victorine's site! I just submitted my book. What a great idea!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I joined. Will be submitting something when I get the registration details. By sheer coincidence, that book will also be free later today.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Victorine said:


> I'm so sorry, I've advertised the website as low cost ebooks, $5.99 and lower. I really need to stick with that rule. Sorry. Do you not want to price lower than $9.99?


Thanks for the quick reply! I've debated lowering the price and wanted to ask others on this board about that, but haven't made the move. I mentioned somewhere else that so far (and it hasn't been very long), I've had good sales for the paperback and didn't want to undercut those sales. If someone saw 12.95 paperback vs 4.99 Kindle or lower, IMHO, the price discrepancy might make them hesitate. I'd be glad to hear any advice you have.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I have 2 books. both with 3 reviews in the UK and 2 in America. Does that count?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

IB said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I've debated lowering the price and wanted to ask others on this board about that, but haven't made the move. I mentioned somewhere else that so far (and it hasn't been very long), I've had good sales for the paperback and didn't want to undercut those sales. If someone saw 12.95 paperback vs 4.99 Kindle or lower, IMHO, the price discrepancy might make them hesitate. I'd be glad to hear any advice you have.


Honestly, they are two totally different things. If a person has an ereader, they are most likely only going to buy ebooks. If they don't have an ereader, they'll only be interested in your paper book. A lower ebook price isn't uncommon. In fact, most of us have low ebook prices and higher paperback prices. And really, unless you go blockbuster, you won't sell very many paper books.

My paperback is $14.95 and my ebook is 99 cents. I've sold approx. 300 paperbacks and approx. 144,000 ebooks. When sales of the ebook skyrocket, sales of the paperback pick up. When they ease off, paperback sales ease off too. I think what happens is sometimes when someone reads the ebook and really likes it, they buy the paperback for someone they know would like it, but that doesn't have an ereader. Just a theory, YMMV.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Decon said:


> I have 2 books. both with 3 reviews in the UK and 2 in America. Does that count?


Yes, just link to the extra reviews in your "description" field, at the end of your book description. Thanks for asking!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Yes, just link to the extra reviews in your "description" field, at the end of your book description. Thanks for asking!


I want to participate--what a fabulous thing you are doing! I have the five reviews, but I have no idea if I've been blog-reviewed. Does a review on Goodreads count?

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I submitted my thriller. It has 16 reviews on Amazon and some more on Goodreads and BN. Dunno where they are all from (I try not to read my reviews).

My fairytale fantasy novel also qualifies, but I'm planning on changing the cover and not really doing much with it until the second book is out anyway.  So I'll probably submit it then.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I now have many more reviews so I can try submitting again!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for this great opportunity! I submitted two of my books, which meet the review criteria. I did not add links to the reviews in my description. I hope this is ok. All the reviews are on amazon. I sent a private email to the site administrator explaining who the book blogger reviews are. If you need links to the specific blogs, I can get you those as well.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm joining now. Thanks for the heads up. Looks like a good site. Anything to help readers find my books!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

EC Sheedy said:


> I want to participate--what a fabulous thing you are doing! I have the five reviews, but I have no idea if I've been blog-reviewed. Does a review on Goodreads count?
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this!


The best way to get bloggers to review is to send out some review copies. If you have done this, I will accept your book. If not, I just ask that you would try to get a book blogger to review it, by sending out some copies.

Thanks so much to everyone who is participating on my website! I hope we can all benefit from working together.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I am wondering how you define the criteria for 'book blogger'. I've got some on a couple of titles, but have never bothered to target book bloggers in particular for a lot of other titles.

Just today, I've been going through a lot of blogs listed on this forum to find out that almost all of them are no longer in business, don't accept reviews or haven't been updated for months.

This is really frustrating.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. It's a nice site.

I have four reviews on Amazon US and two on Amazon UK (from bloggers). Is that enough to submit a book?


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me about her terrific site. I have my first book, but need to list the latest. I believe when she first started the site it wasn't out yet.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice site, Victorine 
May it soon rival POI


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I keep hearing rumors about a new Victorine Lieske novel that's not a "Where's Waldo" style picture book....

...but when I log into Amazon, hmmm... not yet. 

That needs to change, my "sister from another miss and mister."


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Victorine! I subbed Formed of Clay and would love to submit One Insular Tahiti and Anomaly too.

This is very generous


----------



## Paul Dale (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Victorine. Good looking, clean site.

Have you considered allowing authors to provide a link to their Goodreads listing so you can use that to check out reviews? You can get a blog review there which doesn't necessarily make it to the Zoo.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Just checked out the site - looks great. My book's only just been released and only has 2 reviews so far. However, as soon as I've got the golden five I'll be sure to submit! Site bookmarked and waiting.

Thanks!


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Victorine, great site and very smooth process for posting. 

Thanks for this--you are one very cool writer


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, thanks for the reminder. I'll have to put my newest book up.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 26 reviews but none from bloggers.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for putting Treehugger up today, Victorine! Loving the site and promo'ing it wherever I can!

http://www.addictedtoebooks.com/node/499


----------



## Josh Handrich (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for allowing us to submit our work.  How long does it take to go live?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, everyone for submitting and helping to spread the word!

To those wondering about bloggers: I understand it can be frustrating to submit to bloggers. If you have goodreads reviews that you want to link to, that's fine, just put the link at the end of your description. I'm not going to bend the blogger rule right now, but I will say it's easier to get a new blogger to review, so maybe look for some of the book bloggers who are just starting out.

I'll be putting up these books over the next few days, and I'll email you when your book is live on the website.

Craig: Working on it! I hope to have another novel out soon - I hope! While you wait, you can try to find Amy... lol!


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I got lucky with book bloggers. I never submitted to anyone. Two different bloggers asked me if they could review my books. One found me on Goodreads, the other reviewer was from Romancing the Book, and stumbled across one of my books, read it, and contacted me. 

By the way, thank you for putting my book on the front page today, Victorine!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for putting up Night of the Purple Moon

So far I've had four sales since you put it up.

Very easy to submit info the the site.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for putting up Hunting Delilah!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You're welcome, everyone! I'm glad it is getting you some sales, Scott. That's great!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm on the cover today! Well, not me, but my book. ;-)

http://addictedtoebooks.com/

Here's the perm listing for The Five Elements:

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/512


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Just submitted Cruel Justice, thanks Vicki.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm there!

thanks Victorine

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/514


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You're welcome!

Oh, and Thea, I *love* the cover for Formed of Clay. Beautiful!!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

shucks, thanks. It's one I think I got right. grin


----------



## Josh Handrich (Jul 8, 2011)

Like everyone else, thank you Victorine. My story has been stagnant for the last month and needed some exposure. I've adjusted the blurb and tweaked the cover. No sales yet but I'm optimistic.

http://addictedtoebooks.com/node/521


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I finally got my book blogger review! I've now submitted my husband's short story to be posted on your site


----------



## R. Garcia (Apr 9, 2011)

TattooedWriter said:


> Yeah, this rule counts me out, despite the fact that my story has been in the UK charts just about every say since it's release two months ago:
> 
> '5. You need to have at least five reviews before you can post, and have at least one review from a book blog. Books that do not have this will not be posted, so please don't submit until you do.'


Here is my experience with soliciting reviews: http://phantomimic.weebly.com/2/post/2012/04/some-thoughts-on-soliciting-book-reviews.html
Hope that helps.

Rolando


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

R. Garcia said:
 

> Here is my experience with soliciting reviews: http://phantomimic.weebly.com/2/post/2012/04/some-thoughts-on-soliciting-book-reviews.html
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Rolando


That's a great post. I had similar results the last time I pressed hard when it came to book bloggers--many were too busy, but far more never bothered to respond. I think the blog review requirement is well-intentioned, but it's probably unnecessary if the author has a number of verified purchase tags on their reviews.


----------



## R. Garcia (Apr 9, 2011)

OK Victorine, I submitted my book "The Sun Zebra." It has 41 reviews (a few of them by book bloggers) and a rating of 4.9 stars. The only issue with it is that it doesn't quite fit into any genre, so I wrote down "contemporary," "general," and "other" (it is a book of short stories). Hope it's OK for featuring in your website.

Thanks.

Rolando


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> That's a great post. I had similar results the last time I pressed hard when it came to book bloggers--many were too busy, but far more never bothered to respond. I think the blog review requirement is well-intentioned, but it's probably unnecessary if the author has a number of verified purchase tags on their reviews.


That is a good point. I will think about it and consider dropping the book blogger requirement because things have changed in that area from when I first started doing this.


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

That would be wonderful, I know a lot of us have books that qualify except for that one anachronistic (all the way back to 2011!  ) stickler.


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

If anyone needs a review on Amazon I will happy read their book and post the review on-line.
If this is a way to get everyone's books just that little bit more exposure then I am happy to help. I am no expert, but I like what I like (across many different genres) and will happily post an honest review.
PM me if you think I might be able to help you, I have a blog that was doing really well last year, but due to personal issues I neglected it somewhat (although it is still getting hits each day) but I can also post my review on there too.
It might just be a small thing, but every little helps surely?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I just submitted a book, (Yseult) and I just realized that I didn't link to the blog review in the description. It doesn't look like I can edit it. Anyway, it's the review by Kriti Godey. The blog version of the review is here:

http://blog.kritigodey.com/2012/02/14/yseult-by-ruth-nestvold/

Are we normally supposed to mention blog reviews the description? All I have is my blurb.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> You should *never* pay for a review. It will just be taken down eventually as a "fake" review anyway. What you need to do, *is do the work * those of us who have more than five reviews have done:
> 
> Take responsibilty for your book's appeal, by making sure it is well-written, well-edited, and well-formatted.
> 
> ...


As Kirby clarified, that's not what he was saying. And this, "Do the work and you'll be successful" hardline doesn't consider the notion that some books are just plain better than others.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you, Vicki! That was fast.  I will now go tweet etc. about it.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you! That was quick.


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for getting my book up onto the site so quickly, Vicki!  I got a bit of a bump in sales already today.  Also, I am posting about it all over FB and tweeting as well.  I truly appreciate your support of ebook authors!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for tweeting and posting about the website! I've been seeing a nice jump in hits over the last week or so and I know it's because of you guys advertising it.

I have decided to lift the book blogger requirement. It is getting increasingly harder to get book bloggers to review, as so many of them are inundated with books to review. The five reviews still stands, and if I see sock puppet reviews that I can verify I will take the book down from the website. And I will assume if I see one sock puppet review the rest are as well, so please don't do this. 99% of the authors out there are honest and do not do this, so I applaud you guys.

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Victorine, Thanks for posting Gnipper so fast!


----------



## JayRidler (Aug 26, 2011)

Neat. I count for one book at least. Will check it out. 

JSR


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't have any reviews on Amazon, only on B&N  

Aren't there any nook friendly websites? I feel like an outlaw.

Actually, I don't even have 5 reviews on B&N, some are just ratings with no text.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

parKb5 said:


> I don't have any reviews on Amazon, only on B&N
> 
> Aren't there any nook friendly websites? I feel like an outlaw.
> 
> Actually, I don't even have 5 reviews on B&N, some are just ratings with no text.


Sorry, I had to pick one, and Amazon's website is just bigger and then you've got a lot of authors in Select.

If it helps, you can try to do a giveaway to get some reviews. I've also seen an author enter her fans into a drawing if they left a review. (A drawing for a t-shirt or some other swag with the book on it.) It's worth a shot, anyway.


----------



## Simplewriter (May 22, 2012)

Excellent! I don't have five Amazon reviews yet (only at three), but this is a fantastic goal for me!


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Victorine said:


> Sorry, I had to pick one, and Amazon's website is just bigger and then you've got a lot of authors in Select.


But why would you have to pick one? Unless your website is affiliated with Amazon. I'm not sure why you would limit it to Amazon OR B&N and not accept both.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

1st what a fabulous and generous idea Vicki and 2nd I'm in the process of submitting my book now - one quick question, as it's a trilogy should I submit them all or just the first one?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

parKb5 said:


> But why would you have to pick one? Unless your website is affiliated with Amazon. I'm not sure why you would limit it to Amazon OR B&N and not accept both.


I hand-approve each submission. I do not want to check every possible place for the required reviews, or add them up from one place to the next. When I started out I didn't specify one place, and it was difficult for me to approve submissions as I sometimes had to go search for all the reviews. I'm sorry, but I just had to pick the one that is the biggest seller, and that's Amazon.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

traceya said:


> 1st what a fabulous and generous idea Vicki and 2nd I'm in the process of submitting my book now - one quick question, as it's a trilogy should I submit them all or just the first one?


You can submit them all, that's fine.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Victorine said:


> I hand-approve each submission. I do not want to check every possible place for the required reviews, or add them up from one place to the next. When I started out I didn't specify one place, and it was difficult for me to approve submissions as I sometimes had to go search for all the reviews. I'm sorry, but I just had to pick the one that is the biggest seller, and that's Amazon.


I'll have to get to work on getting those reviews.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Victorine said:


> You can submit them all, that's fine.  Thanks for asking!


Working on it now and thank you again for your generous offer.
Trace


----------



## Jonathan Winn (Mar 7, 2012)

Just submitted Martuk ... The Holy.  Have 12 Reviews with a 4.8 average, so hopefully I make the cut!  Looking forward to Tweeting the heck out of that link.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally got review 5 on Amazon for *Rest For The Wicked*! Thanks for the great opportunity, Victorine - my book has been submitted. 

cheers,

~Cate


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for submitting your books and helping spread the word. I do see more clicks coming to the website when authors are promoting it, so I know that's working.


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for allowing us to do this. I just added mine


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Victorine you rock!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm just waiting for a blogger review. I'd love to be on your site.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweetapple said:


> I'm just waiting for a blogger review. I'd love to be on your site.


I have lifted that restriction, so you can submit if you have five reviews on Amazon US. (I lifted it because these days bloggers are very very backlogged and it seems to be getting worse.)

I hope that helps!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome. I did submit to bloggers but I haven't had any interest yet. I will submit it to you. Thanks. You rock!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I already had one book up but was waiting to get the 5 reviews for the other books (which can take some time   ) Have now uploaded two more books.   Waiting for one more review on My Leon/kidnapped mouse.


----------



## Wag-a-muffin (Feb 20, 2013)

Today (March 6, 2013) I am featured on the front page of http://addictedtoebooks.com/ (Just scroll down.)
I'll update you all if this gives me a bump in sales. I have shared this bit of "whoo hoo!" news with all my friends on facebook, twitter, and a political website I draw cartoons on . (Even though my book is ANYTHING but political, some of my cyber friends, whom I've never met, have bought my book--and given me good reviews on Amazon.)

I am TRYING to think of any networking-nets I have available to me. (Rats, that I discontinued writing on the DDR--dance, dance, revolution site a year ago. I used to have a lot of friends there, too.)


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

We added these books below and will utilize them in the book #2, BRB. launch in April for our CUL8R series.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome   Have added my book (the one that's not erotica).


----------



## Wag-a-muffin (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't notice a bump in sales.  This marketing stuff SUCKS. (I like writing better.) But I shall slog on toward fame.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Wag-a-muffin said:


> I didn't notice a bump in sales. This marketing stuff SUCKS. (I like writing better.) But I shall slog on toward fame.


Your covers are hurting you. I thought they were middle grade books, and was going to tell you MG is the hardest to market. Then I clicked on your cover, and they're YA!

Look at the top 100 in YA or teen and see the difference in how yours look. Covers are an integral part of marketing. Help yourself by attracting readers. A new cover can't hurt.


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Victorine, is it OK if I submit my book? It has four reviews on amazon, and a few more excerpts from other sites reviews in the "editorial review" section, including one book blogger link. Really, it has a third of the reviews that my goodreads page does.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

NicWilson said:


> Victorine, is it OK if I submit my book? It has four reviews on amazon, and a few more excerpts from other sites reviews in the "editorial review" section, including one book blogger link. Really, it has a third of the reviews that my goodreads page does.


Unfortunately, I had to pick one place to regulate reviews, and since most people get their reviews on Amazon US, that's the place I picked. Maybe you can ask one of the reviewers on your other websites to post their review on Amazon? Some will, if you ask nicely.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a great idea! I look at the 5 reviews requirement like this: She is encouraging authors to go out and seek reviews, because maybe that worked for her. Sounds like some great free coaching to me! I was planning to ask for reviews, but this confirms the strategy as sound.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Victorine,

I have submitted KILLER IN A BOX for your consideration.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, David. It's been taking about two weeks for books to be featured on the front page. (Give and take a little depending on website traffic.) I'll email you when your book is live and on the front page!


----------



## Wag-a-muffin (Feb 20, 2013)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Your covers are hurting you. I thought they were middle grade books, and was going to tell you MG is the hardest to market. Then I clicked on your cover, and they're YA!
> 
> Look at the top 100 in YA or teen and see the difference in how yours look. Covers are an integral part of marketing. Help yourself by attracting readers. A new cover can't hurt.


Thank you for the criticism. I am searching for free ebook covers and am looking into this. (I had hoped my homemade purple cover was "charming" but I guess it's just amateurish.)
My short story cover is "not bookish" on purpose. I don't want anyone to be "tricked" into thinking they are ordering a full length book.
I wasn't trying to impugn addicted to eBooks' reputation. I was only reporting my experience. If it is my fault--bad covers--that should be reported too. Actually, I think my market might be middle school. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't realize there were still so many books out there at 99c. No wonder some some them have garnered reviews.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Just submitted The Haircut.  Thanks for the opportunity, Vicki


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I'm featured today by our very own Victorine on her excellent new site: http://addictedtoebooks.com/
> 
> I recommend you join and refer the site to your friends and fans as a resource to bookmark. Your book is listed by genre, forever (or at least as close to forever as you can get).
> 
> Go and see how wonderful it looks, then submit your book(s), then refer to friends! And congratulations on your sales bump.


Thank you for sharing this with us. I'll try it this afternoon.


----------

